# Ecutek Bluetooth



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Does anyone have a Bluetooth ecutek dongle.

need it before Friday


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Shall check tomorrow, might have 2 sets but shall confirm tomorrow


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks bud 😁


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Have a spare here. Pm if still needed


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

I think I’ve pm’ed you 😬


----------

